# Gutted :(



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm off to the vets at 3pm with Mollie & Poppet (rats), I just know I won't be coming back with either :crying:

Mollies breathing has been getting worse for a couple weeks now and anti B's haven't helped at all, she was actually gasping for breath this morning and she is losing so much weight because of it 

Poppet on the other hand has horrible lumps, normally I have had them removed but the vet isn't happy about removing this one as it is HUGE and growing soo quickly and it is starting to get in her way so I think it is best to call it a day before she starts to really suffer 

This may sound odd but it is almost a blessing that they are both going together so that one doesn't get left behind but it just isn't fair :crying:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am so sorry!!!!!!!!

HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

How awful for you hun, I'm so sorry.

Hugs for you and your ratties x


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks hun, I really don't want to go but I know I have too :crying:


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im so so sorry  Im sending lots of hugs for your little babies ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Im really really sorry to hear that 

In january i had two boys that went to the bridge together and it did make me feel a bit better so i understand what you mean but no its definatly not fair  thinking of you x


----------



## PetsWelcome (Oct 19, 2010)

<hugs> it's always sad when we lose a loved pet. It might help you if you write a short 'eulogy' for them, with pictures. It will be a comfort now and in years to come.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hugs it's the hardest but bravest thing you can do for your animals

Xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so sorry


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

They are gone :crying:

Poppet had actually started to go into renal heart failure :crying::crying:

I haven't stopped crying since I got back from the vets, it's just not fair....


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> They are gone :crying:
> 
> Poppet had actually started to go into renal heart failure :crying::crying:
> 
> I haven't stopped crying since I got back from the vets, it's just not fair....


I'm so sorry, at least they went together like you hoped.

I see a lot of people who have small animals get inevitably upset when their animals die and vow to never own them again - but you did all you could and I endlessly see you devote yourself to the little critters so please never stop owning and loving them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

((((hugs))))
I'm so sorry B3rnie, it's never easy
Run free at the Bridge ladies xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Really sorry for your losses *hugs*
Losing 2 at the same time is horrible  But they had fantastic lives with you, that's the important thing that they were loved and looked after.

Sleep tight Mollie and Poppet x x x


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

I am so sorry. At least they had a great life with you and you made the best desicion by not making them suffer any longer. Run free at the bridge mollie and poppet


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Millie and Poppet


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

I had a lil tear in my eye reading this. No matter how big or small your pet is it's always heartbreaking to let them go. I had to say goodbye to one of my fatties a few months ago and it was horrible. Hope the pain gets easier for you.x


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for all your lovely comments guys


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

> This may sound odd but it is almost a blessing that they are both going together so that one doesn't get left behind but it just isn't fair :crying:


really sorry xx and that sounds normal to me, its how I felt when my last two lil girls went, they went together :/


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

huge (((hugs))) it's brought tears to my eyes just reading that. 

sleep tight Mollie and Poppet, look after each other


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm so so sorry for your loss - and I'm thinking of you...
Run free at the bridge Mollie and Poppet xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am so sorry. The reality is a lot harder. I know you know it...but how lucky were they to have you. They had a great life and really the easiest death as they are going together without too much suffering.

Sending a bucketful of hugs though.


----------

